# Seatrout sampling



## Carly (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm a graduate student at the University of Southern Mississippi researching spotted seatrout population genetics. I am in need of help collecting at least 50 seatrout samples from the Pensacola area. I used to live in Pensacola but moved for school and can only make it back occasionally on weekends. I only need fin clips and if necessary, a monetary allowance can be given for time and effort. If interested, please reply to this message and I can respond with an email and other contact information. 
Thank you!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome!

You will likely get what you need here! BUT you need to give more info! What EXACTLY is a fin clip, how to take said sample, how to store/preserve it, etc. The reason for your need (at least GENERAL research project details) would also be not too much to ask???? 

Just curious....what is "population genetics"? Good luck with your project!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'll be needing the rest of the seatrout for my study... Store them on ice.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

At the end of it all would you be able to genetically engineer them for one on five to be over 36" and the rest at exactly 20"?

The motion is on the floor.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Jhoe said:


> I'll be needing the rest of the seatrout for my study... Store them on ice.


:thumbup: 

I'm studying barley infused dihydrogen oxide. Only need about 24 for my study, also stored on ice. As an addendum, I'm will be concurrently monitoring the digestibility of avian wings covered in a savory cayenne/butter solution.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Seatrout Sampling*



BlackJeep said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm studying barley infused dihydrogen oxide. Only need about 24 for my study, also stored on ice. As an addendum, I'm will be concurrently monitoring the digestibility of avian wings covered in a savory cayenne/butter solution.


X2. Sign me up for this and all further studies. I do like the fins deep fried, but will suffer this one out. C2


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ill help you out.
ill send you a private message so you can give me more info on how this needs to be done.
Oscar


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here send a PM on the what and how's and I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm studying barley infused dihydrogen oxide. Only need about 24 for my study, also stored on ice. As an addendum, I'm will be concurrently monitoring the digestibility of avian wings covered in a savory cayenne/butter solution.[/QUOTE]


If you need an experienced lab assistant, let me know! JMHO, but I believe a sample population of 24 might be too small to yield a statistically valid study.


----------



## Carly (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone!
I'm actually researching how to collect enough DNA to create a giant mutant seatrout. Once I have my Frankentrout he can do all my lab work and I can go fishing. 
My goal is to determine if there are genetically distinct seatrout populations in the Gulf. Since it's the most popular sport fish in Mississippi there is a stock enhancement program to supplement the wild population. Part of my project is to study the genetic diversity of the wild population to help enhance the stocking program.
Flounderpounder: Population genetics includes the study of genetic variation, gene flow among subpopulations and many other factors. Basically, it's the study of the genetic composition of biological populations.
Fin clippings are just small cuts from one of the fins, usually I take it from the dorsal or caudal fin. I only need a small part of fin to extract DNA from. I store them in sample tubes filled with DMSO which helps preserve the DNA. The scissors or knife, or whatever is used to take a piece of fin, needs to be rinsed and wiped off in between fish to avoid possible contamination. The best fin clips come from living fish but ones kept on ice also work well.
Hope this answers your questions.
I have a sampling protocol I will send to those who sent me a private message. 
I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Carly said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone!
> I'm actually researching how to collect enough DNA to create a giant mutant seatrout. Once I have my Frankentrout he can do all my lab work and I can go fishing.
> My goal is to determine if there are genetically distinct seatrout populations in the Gulf. Since it's the most popular sport fish in Mississippi there is a stock enhancement program to supplement the wild population. Part of my project is to study the genetic diversity of the wild population to help enhance the stocking program.
> Flounderpounder: Population genetics includes the study of genetic variation, gene flow among subpopulations and many other factors. Basically, it's the study of the genetic composition of biological populations.
> ...


 
Interesting! Thanks for the info and good luck with your study! I hope when you are done, you'll give us a little update! If I wasn't between boats at the moment, I'd volunteer as well, but I'm sure the guys who already have will get what you need!


----------



## Carly (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm still in need of help getting about 25 more specks to finish off my Pensacola samples. Anyone available and interested in catching some within the next few weeks? I can provide a box and sample vials and you will be compensated for the number of samples. I really appreciate the help. Thank you!


----------

